# Factory Paint Code



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone know's that paint code for the R33 awesome blue and aqua blue paint colors.Iam looking for the PPG or mixture and also a pic of a Skyline int thoes two colors thanks for any info.


----------



## NiteskyR (Dec 30, 2003)

bayside blue - TV2


----------

